# Looking for someone to add tritium vials to my Fenix PD22UA and make it tail stand ca



## Manoloiv (May 2, 2015)

Hello,


I'm looking for someone to add tritium vials to my Fenix PD22UA. I would like some on the body and also the tailcap. If possible the tailcap should be modified to tailstand and the light should maintain its waterproof rating. 


Manoloiv


----------



## blackbalsam (May 2, 2015)

Most members try to get CPF Member JHanko for this. Hope this helps you


----------



## Manoloiv (May 3, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Swagg (Sep 24, 2015)

Manoloiv said:


> Thank you



Did you ever find anyone to add the tritium?


----------

